# GM High Tech performance



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check out the GTO write-up in GM High Tech Performance;

http://gmhightechperformance.com/tech/0405htp_drag/


----------



## hm3to1stlt (Nov 8, 2004)

it is a junk article because they don't give hp ratings after all the mods abd tuning us done!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

hm3to1stlt said:


> it is a junk article because they don't give hp ratings after all the mods abd tuning us done!


made me angry to read it all and then........ nothing.  

other than that it's ok, something to add to the portfolio


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Spyware! :shutme


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

They have a dyno graph and numbers on what the parts did at the bottom of the article plus the new 1/4 time.


----------

